
Merging Maps - mmastrac
https://maxbittker.github.io/merging-maps/
======
edudobay
Regarding Python, there _is_ a solution for the 3.x, <3.5 world. I would
suggest the itertools.chain approach as noted in the "Chain items" section
here: [http://treyhunner.com/2016/02/how-to-merge-dictionaries-
in-p...](http://treyhunner.com/2016/02/how-to-merge-dictionaries-in-python/)

